# Barefoot Footprint 01 - NAMM 2017



## patrick76 (Jan 28, 2017)

Anyone have a chance to check out the new Barefoot Footprint 01 monitors at NAMM? Opinions?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 28, 2017)

For as much valuable info you can get at a trade show I thought they sounded great, looked like they were built like tanks, the DSP features for monitor simulation quite interesting, and 3500 price point attractive.


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 28, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> For as much valuable info you can get at a trade show I thought they sounded great, looked like they were built like tanks, the DSP features for monitor simulation quite interesting, and 3500 price point attractive.


Yes, I suppose it would be difficult at namm to really get a good idea of them! I'm really looking forward to eventually checking them out. Glad to hear that you found them impressive. Thank you sir for the reply.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is a video from Barefoot


----------

